# choosing army



## qurfy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello, right now I'm torn apart on which army I should choose. Here is what I narrowed it down to Orcs and goblins, Ogres, Lizardmen, Dark elves, and mabey Dwarfs.

I want my army to be able to fight in close combat well, at least some cool magic. Also I'm new to playing fantasy, I've never played a game, and I'm open to other armies if you can persuade me.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Qurfy,

Choosing an army is about three things.

1). Style of army and what you gravitate towards playstyle wise.
2). What your budget allows.
3). What your painting skills and free time are like.

For example;

Orcs and Goblins.

1). Very much horde approach or supporting Orc units as they advance approach. They are not a traditional stand and fire style army like the Empire.

2). Budget wise.... expensive! lots of cheap gobos points wise means a big investment.

3). Painting and time... units of 20-40 gobs are typical, so do you have time to paint that many figures.


As for Dark Elves.

Smaller sized army generally.

Painting wise means smaller ammounts to do, but figures are highly detailed. A corsair figure is a lot more investment to paint than a goblin spearman.

Cost. I started with x2 batallion boxes for my DE, and it works quite well.


The most important thing though is how you play and what you enjoy. I don't like dwarves at all, but my playstyle is rather defensive normally, so they would make a prime choice for me, I just don't like the figures or background for them.... my suggestion is to pick the army that you know already you like the look of. Then your fairly motivated to enjoy painting and playing with it.

Alexi.


----------



## qurfy (Mar 14, 2011)

With that I'm thinking between the ogre's, and Dark elves, and maybe orcs and goblins as a third possibility. Keep the reply's coming it helps clear the fog for me. Thanks for replying alexi.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently the ogres arent very competive in anything other than small points game unfortunately.

The dark elves on the other hand are a good army and can be played many different ways. You mentioned magic and dark elves are very good in this department, and can be if wanted a very heavily based CC army as well. Though on the other hand they are very fragile and can die quite quickly if misused so dont expect to start winning straight away. Need abit of practise.

The orcs can be fun to use with a very large list of units to chose from. They also have some very unique units squigg hoppers, giants, trolls etc. They also tend to have large numbers which means alot of painting. The downside is that they wont all ways do what you want to do due to there particular rules, which can be frustrating at times as it can cost you games.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a newbie too and can't decide which army should i collect, main thing i like magic better then cc, from mode side like the WoC nad DoC modells so badly ... WoC core > DoC core but they imbalooks lords are awesome so nearly equal..  So my question , which army (from those 2) is better in the cc and in the magic? Which army is stronger at in allplace?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

As an Ogres player, I assure you that they're a very difficult one to play right now. I don't mean it in the 'they take a lot of practice' sense, but in the 'against certain armies you will literally have no chance of winning' sense. The main problem is the spell Purple Sun from the lore of death. If your opponent is using it (and some armies have ways of guaranteeing that they get it) then victory is more or less impossible.

Against any other army, they'll do fine, but if your opponent has Purple Sun, you might as well give up before starting.

I think Dark Elves or Orcs & Goblins are far better armies to start with. Dark Elves would definitely be the most powerful of the ones you're choosing between.


----------



## lepruk86 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just started collecting my armies again and I chose like this:

1: Models I liked

2: Rules I Liked

3: Budget

4referred style generally

Armies I liked were:

Skaven
Dark Elves
Dwarves
Orcs & Goblins
Beastmen

2: Rules I liked:

Dwarves
Skaven
Dark elves
Beastmen

3: Budget:

Island of Blood is a great starter box so that fit here

4: Preferred Style:

Non-magic but with good control of the board. Strong and sturdy units that can pack a punch as well as artiliary.

Final Decision:

Main Army: Dwarves

Second Army: Skaven (though I started this army first due to IoB as my gf was set on high elves anyway)

A simple list like that can help


----------

